# fma in virginia



## TheMorningStar (Apr 19, 2004)

to anyone interested in filipino martial arts in the virginia area, a new school is opening in virginia beach. any and all are welcome to the Filipino Fighting Arts Academy Dedication Night @ the Philipppine Cultural Center 5pm-10 pm 4857 baxter road va, beach va. May 6,2004. come as we celebrate the opening of the school located @ 5347 Lila Lane Suite 110 Va. Beach, Va.  The special guest for the dedication night is Grandmaster Jerson "Nene" Tortal of the Dekiti Tirsia Siradas System as well as his son Master Jerson Tortal Jr. who will be celebrating his birthday that night. thank you!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 20, 2004)

Good luck!


----------



## KumaSan (May 2, 2004)

Since it sounds like it's less than two miles from my hosue, I'll probably stop by. If I can't make it  for some reason (like Lamaze class), good luck! I'm sure I'll be by sometime anyway.

Chris


----------

